# CLIFTON, NJ - 6 Yard Hook Lift Salter with brine Tank For Sale $10,500.00



## IHATESNOW695 (Feb 7, 2020)

This salter sells brand new for $18,500.00. We bought the salter last season, but our company decided to give up the snow biz after last year so we no longer need it. The salter has only been used 5 times, and is truly in "like new condition."
Our asking price is $10,500.00 obo if interested please call Joe at 973-907-3650


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

@Mark Oomkes ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> @Mark Oomkes ??


The CFO has curtailed my spending due to lack of snow and copious new to me trucks.

Nice looking setup, what hooklift?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The CFO has curtailed my spending due to lack of snow and copious new to me trucks.
> 
> Nice looking setup, what hooklift?


Mark, I think hook/lift is the ability to get that on a flatbed type truck, lower it like a roll off dumpster, attach say a dumpster on the truck and drive off, etc. iff you zoom in you can see the set up


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

PALS Landscapin said:


> He has this set up for sale on Facebook for $9000. Why would you bump up the price with the lack of snow.


Honest mistake - just a slip on the keyboard.

You are advertising it as a hooklift, but don't have a hook height or no pics of the front A-frame. Would you be willing to post a pic of that (as it is essential for any hooklift buyer).

Also - is it hydraulic? Electric drive? Pony motor?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this is a for sale thread so if not interested, please refrain from posting

thanks


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> this is a for sale thread so if not interested, please refrain from posting
> 
> thanks


It was in the heavy equipment section before you erased all our wisdom


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Green mentorship said:


> It was in the heavy equipment section before you erased all our wisdom


And now it's in the correct forum, said wisdom not needed...thanks and back to the thread


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Now that we know it's actually for sale.....

And my original post and only was deleted, at least you can do is take away the subscription.

Find an odd to be notified when you're not even participating (by force) in the thread no more.

Please correct this

Now back to your for sale, any way to get more pictures?


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> And now it's in the correct forum, said wisdom not needed...thanks and back to the thread


It's probably foreign to most but it's a curse, having so much wisdom and seeing the lack all around. Sorry. I'll go back to trolling Reddit.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

How you supposed to know if your interested if you don't have pictures or information needed. I buy things to flip, I'm interested in everything and anything.

For Gods sake it is not even listed how it is powered. Maybe it got some squirrels chasing a not on a belt.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think mark o is out, serial number says electric in it so I'm betting it's one of those kids Salters LOL


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Triple L said:


> I think mark o is out, serial number says electric in it so I'm betting it's one of those kids Salters LOL


He has 1 electric spreader...what's 1 more?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> He has 1 electric spreader...what's 1 more?


2 too many.


----------



## IHATESNOW695 (Feb 7, 2020)

GMC Driver said:


> Honest mistake - just a slip on the keyboard.
> 
> You are advertising it as a hooklift, but don't have a hook height or no pics of the front A-frame. Would you be willing to post a pic of that (as it is essential for any hooklift buyer).
> 
> Also - is it hydraulic? Electric drive? Pony motor?


----------



## IHATESNOW695 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have it listed for $10,500 on Facebook too, if you saw 1 for 9I it's not this one. It's an electric drive, and I have to double check the hook height tomorrow, I will let you know.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

O.K unless I read it wrong in your picture it shows its electric. And the other has the same tank in front like the pics above. Anyway good luck with sale.


----------



## IHATESNOW695 (Feb 7, 2020)

I've tried updating this post a couple times, but it's not working for some reason. The Salter price has been reduced to $7,500.00. My boss just wants it gone. Also the hook height is 54"


----------

